# WTB OR TRADE: Case for 1930's Vintage Rolex Prima 15j Doctor? watch



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*WTB OR TRADE: Case for 1930's Vintage Rolex Prima 15j Doctor? watch*


View Advert


I need a rectangular case for a Vintage Rolex 15J Extra Prima Doctors watch
There are many different styles of case.
Doesn't need to be gold, stainless is fine

View attachment 16003





*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

12/03/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

